
The Rise of China and the Growing Demand for Consensus-Based Security - masteryupa_
https://thedaleyreview.wordpress.com/2016/09/21/the-rise-of-china-and-the-growing-demand-for-consensus-based-security/
======
masteryupa_
This article was originally published on Young Australians in International
Affairs blog, Insights. It is reprinted with kind permission. Link:
[https://goo.gl/WczzJ4](https://goo.gl/WczzJ4)

